# Regroupement Familial



## Freddyfox (12 d ago)

I applied for a Regroupement Familial ( sent my dossier to Ofii in Jan 2021 , they look at the dossier in June and got a response from prefecture in Dec )

I need to move due to Job change , does anyone know if my partner is still eligible under RF or does change of address and department mean I have to deposit a new RF .

Or can my spouse come and when she gets in france the titre sejour etc can be done in another prefecture since Ofii/Prefecture already gave OK for RF

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should probably contact the OFII and/or the prefecture that approved the RF to at least report your change of address. Since part of the approval process involves determination that the residence is adequate for your spouse, they may want to inspect that in the process of updating their records.


----------

